# What do you wear at home?



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Ok ladies... if you are staying in for the majority OR the whole day what do you wear? Do you guys wake up every morning and do your hair/makeup/clothes as if it’s any other day? 

I hate wearing uncomfortable clothes or my nice quality expensive clothes around the house if I’m not going anywhere. So I always default to wearing athletic clothes. I am trying to put more effort into the way I look/dress on the daily. Because as we all know, when we look good we feel good, and sometimes I can get into a rut.

Just so you guys can understand me and my problem. I’m very type a, athletic, super hard worker. But I am trying to get more in touch with my feminine side, it is just not second nature to me if that makes sense. As an example, I use to always feel like the maid or the help in my marriage. And I was always cooking cleaning working on something so I don’t in practical clothes. I fought with my exH about it one day, and he was like... I don’t want you to feel like the maid, but you act like the maid. And I had an Epiphany. I do act like that maid. And he obviously wanted a beautiful out together well dressed wife, and I want to be that kind of person, it’s just not second nature.

Any ladies out there with any advice? I would also like to know what you guys wear around the house?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Depends on the weather. If its hot in the summer, a flowy cool summer dress or if not so hot short leggings with longish feminine T shirts. If its cold in the winter, then leggings or trousers with a long sleeved top/jumper. Sometimes earrings but I dont wear make up anyway. My hair just needs a wash and brush.If we need to go out I don't need to change.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Right now, I'm in yoga pants, a high neck tank and a thin sweater. It's my covid uniform. 😂

After I exercise in the afternoon, I take a shower and put on a fresh tank and a pair of floppy, soft, wide legged pants.

If I'm not going out on errands, this is it each day.

Like you, I also wanted more feminine clothing, and I found that with J. Crew. Most of my tops and sweaters are from them. I like the bright colors (especially the neon pink and purple sweaters), and I wear mostly Liberty and Ratti fabrics now.

Also, Old Navy has great knit skirts each summer/spring. I bought the shorter, floppy ones and a couple of the pencils. You can dress them up or wear a t-shirt, and they pack super small.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

I’m looking like a bum right this minute. I’m wearing men’s flannel pajama bottoms (sexay! 🥴) and a tank top. The bad thing is, I actually just put on flip flops earlier and went up to Giant like this because if I would’ve showered and put on makeup and all, it would’ve taken far too long and I wanted to get it done. I was praying I didn’t run into anybody I knew.

But you know, there’s so much truth in the saying that when you look like crap you feel like crap. I wasn’t my normal cheery talkative self at the store and I felt self conscious.

I love to be comfortable so I wear comfortable clothes at home. Sweats, yoga pants, shorts.. anything loose that feels right.

But see I would never go out like this. Not where I was certain that anyone I knew would see me or on a date or to work! My going out of the house clothes are anything but comfortable and I feel like I need makeup to not look half dead so you know ... all that stuff takes time. I’m a little high maintenance in that department because I’m just not a natural beauty that can wash her hair and go. I wish. ..

I ordered the cutest little outfit yesterday. A little wrap blouse, skinny black jeans and strappy black heels. Who knows when I’ll wear it but it all fit great and I know it’s there if I’m needing to feel sexy and ever get out of the house again lol. I get tired of wearing the same thing too and I play this game where I reward myself for things I get through on a daily basis so I order all kinds of things that take me forever to wear. I have a lot of outfits in my closet that I’ve never worn. I would say my style is definitely sexy. I’m not even going to lie and say it’s all that classy.  But not skanky.

I don’t sit around looking crappy every day. A lot of times I’ll shower with all the bells and whistles. Face mask and body scrub and eyebrow wax and all that. Then I’ll wear the most comfortable cute little clothes I can find and wear a lot of eyeliner and eyeshadow and lips. Sometimes I’ll throw on false eyelashes too- yea just to sit around the house. 🤣 I find it throws my neighbors for a curve and it makes me feel like a million bucks.

But some days like today, I’m in men’s pajamas, with my hair thrown up in a big birds nest of yuck and I’m feeling a-ok. **** it! 

It’s funny that you brought up this topic because although I’m not married, I have this ‘thing’ about not being able to feel comfortable around a lot of men if I’m looking less than put together. Like at home I mean. There’s only been two guys in my whole life that I felt comfortable enough with to let my hair down and look a little crappy. That’s a major gauge of longevity for me. Whether or not I can just be - me- around him. Usually I find that I can’t. And it gets old to have to worry about how I’m coming across to some guy so I don’t go on a lot of dates. I’d rather just lay here and pet and hold my dog. She doesn’t judge me. My ideal date would be to have him come over, have dinner, get tipsy, have bomb sex and throw him out before my eyeliner starts running. Yep. I know that’s pathetic. But I just don’t care.  But if I like him and feel comfy with him, sure ... then I’d let him stay and make him breakfast and walk around in my underwear.

Sorry for the ramble. I could talk about this stuff all day. I guess my advice would be to try to get up and look cute. That doesn’t mean a face full of makeup. But just be clean and great smelling. Wear things that make your body pop while you’re bending over doing your ‘maid’ work. Just because there’s housework to do, it doesn’t mean you have to do it looking like a mess. (Not that you do -i mean in general). Wear some shorts. Wear a low cut soft v neck. Wear those yoga pants. Put your hair in a sexy high ponytail and just work it. Not even just for _him_ but for you! It really does make you feel good to look good.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

I'm wearing jean shorts and a fitting short sleeves top. That's my to go outfit at home during summer. 

I also wear Capri pants, or leggings with a nice top. 

I hate t-shirts, even at home, they are so unflattering. 

I like to feel feminine even at home. I don't do heels or makeup but I wear fitting clothes that highlight my good attributes, lol!


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

I must confess I am LOVING working remotely from home. I work a professional office job and enjoy not having to put on makeup and do my hair. And let's be real--no bra at home is where it's at ladies!!!

I haven't worn makeup or styled my hair since mid-March. I went to my stylist once to get my hair and eyebrows colored. That's it. It's usually piled high on my head in a messy bun.

I wear seen-better-days spandex bottoms I initially wore for my workouts and t shirts. 

A few months ago I went on an online shopping spree and replaced a lot of my sandals, shoes, and boots (it was time). I even bought a nice shoe cabinet. But now I'm wondering when I'll ever wear them. They're all so beautiful and luxe!

I will say that this time at home has taught me that I was far too vain and I've loosened up quite a bit with regard to makeup and hair while in public. I'm sure my mojo will come back but for now I just can't be bothered.

I still do the usual lady upkeep. That's enough to sustain my feminine feeling for now.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

The only one who's going to see me is my dog, so I look like pure hell, mismatched cotton shorts and top. If I have to go pick up groceries, I will put on something decent but not do makeup. If I have to get out of the car, I'll put on a bra. When I went to the dentist, I dressed up and did makeup because I wanted to wear my new clothes I bought during covid and have nowhere to wear. It was still casual, long open flowy printed jacket over white top and either black jeans or cotton capris. It's too hot here in the summer for me to want to wear long pants, though I like how they look better.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

If I know I won't be leaving the house I tend to wear comfortable stuff...yoga pants, fitted top, sneakers. I tend to shower at night...want to wash all the nurse germs off at the end of the day so I don't shower again in the morning. My delicate Celtic skin couldn't handle it. I do brush my hair, throw on some eyeliner and mascara and call it a day...but that's my hair/makeup routine no matter where I'm going. 

If I know I'm leaving the house I try to wear jeans/shorts, top, nice shoes/boots depending on the weather. I'm not one to get super dressy but if we are going to a party or someplace nice I upgrade to a nice skirt or dress. BF loves me in skirts or dresses...he NEVER asks me to wear them, but based on his reactions when I do I know he prefers it and I feel more confident in them so I figure it's a win win. Just depends on what we are doing. We went out to listen to a live band a couple weeks ago and it was hot so I wore a nice sundress. Still very comfortable and looks a bit more stylish.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Being home, I’m still showering and blow-drying my hair each morning. That’s just my standard minimal effort. If there’s a video call happening for work, I wear makeup, earrings, and clothes that I’m good to be seen in.

But if no-one is seeing me except Batman, there’s no makeup worn. And recently hair up in pony-tail (yes, after blow-drying). I’ve been wearing more comfy sweats or jeans and top as standard. However, the worst I’ve dressed for comfort is donning his sweatpants that I accidentally shrunk and he doesn’t wear, but they’re baggy on me. So yeah, that’s a sexy look. And the slippers are getting good wear haha. I had been thinking recently to order some new, decent ‘comfy’ wear... just to switch it up.

If going to the store, and wearing a mask, then I don’t wear makeup (whereas I normally would). Admittedly, sometimes I’ll wear eyeliner and mascara. Living it up!

Haven’t had a beauty treatment since March when I got my hair dyed and cut. I’ve been updating hair dye at home, in shades of brunette. And trying to keep the eyebrows in shape. Still wear perfume each day.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

C.C. says ... said:


> But some days like today, I’m in men’s pajamas...


My husband wears pajama pants to lounge in at night but doesn’t wear them to bed. Sometimes, I’ll wear his pjs when lounging at night too. What is with men’s pjs that are so comfortable? Is it just they’re baggier? I’m with you on this one haha.


----------



## blahfridge (Dec 6, 2014)

First, I take my bra off. Then it's usually one of my Rolling Stones T-shirts (I have at least a dozen) and loose jeans or shorts. Loose hair band, bare feet, turn up the music...rock and roll, baby! 🎸


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Well whether I'm going out or staying in, I don't wear makeup. I wash my face and shower and whatnot, but I figure I will just be who I naturally am.  Again, whether I'm staying home or going out, I do the same clothing routine almost every day: in the morning I roll out of bed and put on my workout outfit of short, tank, sleeveless tee...and after I kiss Beloved Buddhist goodbye I'm out the door for my walk. After the walk, I shower and put on my work outfit of long, flowy skirt, comfortable top, natural jewelery and hair hanging loose. Right this moment, I am wearing a sleeveless top that has a black and white tiger stripe, and a black skort (envision a golf skirt or tennis skirt). In the evening I sometimes put on my workout outfit and Beloved Buddhist and I go for another walk, but sometimes I just keep my work outfit on because my clothes tend to be casual, comfortable and feminine.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Motivated by this thread, I looked up clothes online... different options and such, and ended up basically back to the dresses I already have that I'm not wearing so much these days. I'm going to order loose/casual pants for when I'm sitting studying.. but otherwise, I'm going to wear my dresses more. They're like this > link. They're comfortable enough, and not getting as much wear of late, so I figure, why not just still wear them on more daily basis again.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Yoga style in neutral colors at home. Classic dresses in light/medium or neutral colors when I go out. I enjoy nice clothes so I have lots of them but I don’t usually keep them beyond a couple of years (Goodwill loves me).

I shower as soon as I get up. I blow-dry my hair in a simple style, dust a little powder on my face (helps a little to hold down the shine in a humid climate), and put on a light shade of lipstick. That’s it for every day. For special occasions, I usually add some mascara, a little neutral eye shadow and a medium shade of lipstick. And a light perfume.

Overall, I have a very “light” look — pale hair, pale skin, light eyes — and I don’t like lots of makeup but I fade away without a little of it. I would say I’m a minimalist in all areas of my life but especially in the way I look.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm working from home so I'm mostly in jeans, capris, or lightweight pants with a cute top these days. My hair and makeup routines are always pretty minimal, so that hasn't changed. I'm more casual than when I'm working at the office, but still very presentable if I need to turn my camera on for a meeting or run out to do errands. 

My SO and I have both found we feel much more productive, and we're overall just more active throughout the day, if we get up, shower and dress for the day. So that's what we do, whether we'll be working from home or just spending a weekend day at home. We both change into comfy pjs in the evenings after dinner.


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

My wife wears soft shorts and pretty/feminine t-shirts (dollar rack type from Walmart). Her long hair is clipped/ponytail in some feminine way and no or little makeup unless we’re going somewhere- which is rare now with COVID. I like her “around the house” look as much as the dressier “out of the house” look... never thought of her as the maid although she’s a hard worker around the house. I pretty much admire her beauty regardless of attire.. per Billy Joel “she’s always a woman to me”.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I have to get out of the habit of wearing tshirts. I mean they are nice T-shirt’s but still.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

My problem is my body is shaped funny so many things don’t look good on me. Summer dresses for example don’t look good on me. 

I’m very athletically built, and I have big hips and no boobs.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I love this look for a staying in but looking cute day. This type of outfit looks good on my body.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I think once fall comes I’ll be more comfortable with the clothes.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

It took awhile for me to learn how to dress for my body type which is, I guess, something of a T shape. Broad shoulders, big chest, small hips. My top size is about two sizes larger than my bottom size so dresses have to be flared in order to look good. I see lots of casual, straight dresses I’d love to wear but that doesn’t work with my body type. Separates work but I really love cute dresses.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

What do I wear at home? Nothing. Although I love to wear my flip flops. I don't like going barefooted anywhere. The cat doesn't care if I'm going commando or not. Nobody can see inside. When it's over 100 degrees for what seems like months at a time, I'm not going to bother with clothes. JMO.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

@Prodigal I know what you keep the AC set at. Does the cat, never mind, this is wholesome thread.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Dress and light-weight cardigan needed an iron. Batman walked in ‘what does that do?’ Haha haven’t used iron in a while. Currently wearing my red dress. Got dressed, no makeup, felt it looked weird not having makeup so figured it takes 5 mins - wearing makeup too. Did grocery store and coffee run, and admittedly feel different/more uplifted wearing brighter and softer fabrics. Yep, going to wear the dresses more around home.

I don’t usually take in what others are wearing, but did today. Lots of yoga-style leggings, sweats, woman wearing a funky skirt which I nearly complimented and to ask where she got it - but didn’t.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Girl_power said:


> I love this look for a staying in but looking cute day. This type of outfit looks good on my body.


This is nice - looks fresh and relaxed. My friend would dress similar to this. Looks a good option, GP.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

So, I used to be very heavy. As a consequence, I am verrry conscious of even a hint of body odor. Most people, will get up wash their face, shave (guys) and start their day. I jump into the shower nearly every time I change clothes. Even when holed up in the house with just the two of us during COVID, my morning routine still involved a shower, shave in the shower, and wash my hair.


----------



## Chaotic (Jul 6, 2013)

If I am not actually going to see anyone I know all day: cut off jeans and a soft, oversized t-shirt, ponytail.
If I am going to see people I know: nicer shorts or jeans, cuter and more fitted t-shirt, ponytail.
If I am going to see the boyfriend: cute summer dress! Gotta wear them somewhere even if there's a pandemic! And I will try to make my hair look decent.
Both me and the boyfriend will declare "comfy pants time" if we're just hanging out at one of our houses watching tv, though, and if one of us is changing into comfy pants (ie pajama pants) then we both are. It's fun.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I usually wear pajamas, underwear or nothing around the house.

Mrs. C usually wears one of my T-shirts, currently a white Adidas that is big enough to be a dress on her, and shorts.

She tries not to wear only panties with a T- shirt because I will 100% molest her until sex happens.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Girl_power said:


> Ok ladies... if you are staying in for the majority OR the whole day what do you wear? Do you guys wake up every morning and do your hair/makeup/clothes as if it’s any other day?
> 
> I hate wearing uncomfortable clothes or my nice quality expensive clothes around the house if I’m not going anywhere. So I always default to wearing athletic clothes. I am trying to put more effort into the way I look/dress on the daily. Because as we all know, when we look good we feel good, and sometimes I can get into a rut.
> 
> ...


I love sleeveless short dresses or mini skorts/soft shorts and a cami/tank top/scoop-necked t-shirts at home during summer. I prefer cotton and rayon, b/c I just get way too hot. I brush my hair and pull it back into a ponytail braid (or bun if no-one's going to see me lol), brush my teeth, wash my face and call it good. I have different categories depending on who I'm seeing. I save the cuter stuff for when the bf comes over and the less sexy ones for when I'm just home alone or doing housework. I might put on some eyeliner, mascara, and eyebrow stuff when he comes over if I have time.

When I go out, I generally wear dresses (short and long, sleeveless, or short-sleeved) or skirts (mini to midi) and tops depending on where I'm going. I'm much more comfortable in dresses and skirts since my surgery, it still feels odd to wear close-fitting pants, and I don't do baggy/loose anything, that makes me look chunky. Not a good look for a short gal. I always wear basic makeup (I'm pale with pale lips and black hair, so I need color to feel I look healthy) when I leave my house unless I have to be barefaced for an appointment, including lipstick under my mask  . My hair is always pretty wild though, usually air dried with a curl-enhancing conditioning cream. 

I usually do joggers/yoga pants and longsleeved t-shirts with a hoodie in the very brief period here considered winter. I'm not a fan of leggings, I feel way too warm and restricted in them. Give me a chance and I'd be a nudist like Prodigal.


----------



## Annoyed_Hubby (Aug 30, 2020)

I love the way ladies can go on on and on in a "what do you wear at home" thread. Just really a cute and endearing thing. Thank God for women!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I ordered a couple more dresses in that style I like... and music/pop-star related tshirts. Couldn’t resist. Yeah, will be wearing them around the house.


----------



## JamesW1987 (Sep 17, 2020)

Very often I wear a sports suit or denim shorts at home


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Where I'm in shorts, RonJon t shirt or sleeveless shirt mostly or shorts no shirt, DW is in a short sleeveless something mostly. 

I admit I like her in short things so I can see everything when she's sitting on couch, or by my where I have free access as we're sitting together while were watching tv.

Or, I'll be nekkid, so she has access. 

Comfortable, that's what we are.

Except if we have company. Which we presently do, next three days.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm an odd one. It very much depends on what's on that day and where I'm going as to what I'll wear. I do dress nicely when going out, and when I get home I change into my house clothes, because I like to cuddle our dogs lol. I shower every day and blow dry my fringe, most days my hair goes up. Today I'm home all day but still did my hair, and put on a bit of makeup. Just felt like it. Just wearing slippers, jeans, tee shirt and windcheater (I think you guys call them sweaters).


----------

